# Substrate Change



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello I am planning on switching my current Eco-Complete substrate to a regular gravel which I really like the color of but wanted to ask what is the best way to supplant the nutrient benefits of a substrate like Eco-Complete. I currently have a few swords, j.fern, and some crypts. Would those regular root tablets from Seachem that you insert into the gravel be ok for regular gravel?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The root feeders (crypt/sword) you have will do good with the addition of root tabs pushed in the gravel underneath the plants. Other plants will benifit from the addition of liquid ferts added to the water.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

fishfan said:


> Hello I am planning on switching my current Eco-Complete substrate to a regular gravel which I really like the color of but wanted to ask what is the best way to supplant the nutrient benefits of a substrate like Eco-Complete. I currently have a few swords, j.fern, and some crypts. Would those regular root tablets from Seachem that you insert into the gravel be ok for regular gravel?


Why not just take out all but 1.5-2 inches of the Eco-complete and then add 1-1.5 inch of the gravel that you like the color of? This way there would be no need to worry about adding root tabs and you would have the best of both worlds.


----------



## xjia (Sep 19, 2006)

i think the best solution like will5 said, take out some eco-complete,add new gravel on top of it.

first,you retain the fertile substrate,
secondly,you got the pleasing colour of gravel you want on top.

Root tab is an option if you decided to remove all eco-complete tho.


----------

